# Slp Headers



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe that i read somewhere that these headers could actually be installed without moving the steering rack. You just had to remove a coilpack or something like that. Just wondering if anyone knows if its true or has done it?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Anything is possible. I bet your knuckles will be bleeding and you will destroy the coated finish on the headers. Spend the extra time and drop the rack.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have them and installed them myself. drop the rack


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> i have them and installed them myself. drop the rack


:agree you will save alot of time and trouble


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah the more and more research i did the more i was leaning towards dropping the rack. Quick question though? you guys do the install without a lift or pit? Just wondering how high the car has to be


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the higher the better but i did it on jack stands


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just wanted to add something here. Ordered my headers almost three weeks ago and i still am probebly gonna have another week to week and a half till i see a box at my porch. This blows. ohh well i guess thats the trade for finding a good deal


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the higher the better but i did it on jack stands


If you dont mind me asking, How long did it take you? What kind did you get? Was there anything to look out for?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ricekiller848 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, How long did it take you? What kind did you get? Was there anything to look out for?


it took me a whole weekend. i remember going out Saturday night all depressed because my beautiful, practically new car was in pieces and thinking i was going to have to call a flat bed and have someone try to straighten it out. the next morning after the hangover passed  i went back out and tackled it again. a fresh look at it helped me see what to do and i had a huge grin when i fired it up that night. arty:

it probably isn't that bad but i had two issues. one was it was hard putting the driver's side in from the top. if i had to do it again i'd get the sucker up in the air higher and do it from the bottom. i ended up unbolting one engine mount and jacking up the engine a little. the other thing i did was to break off the engine temp sensor that's up in the front on the driver's side. the car worked without it (apparently there are two as it still read temps). a trip to the auto store got a new one fairly cheaply. the other issue was a friend told me he didn't have to undo the power steering lines. i tried that and besides wasting a bunch of time, when i finally undid the lines and got the headers in the lines were now bent. they're stainless and very stiff. it made it extremely hard to get the lines lined back up again. i suggest you don't do as i did and unhook them to start with. it wasn't that bad. 

don't be discouraged by my comments tho. i'm starting to move a little slower than i used to when i was young and it probably takes me twice as long as anybody else to do most things.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

took my about 7 hours on a saturday with my buddy... couldn't get the old oxygen sensors out so had to wait till monday to get parts it really sucked


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

it took me and a friend of mine about 4hours and that was taking our time and bsing.


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

How do the slp's headers sound? and what catback are you guys running with them. I'm debating the slp or the kooks. I've heard really good things about kooks not too much about the slp though they've always been in the back of my mind.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

The sound is different from kooks or american racing. I guess the real difference is that they are technically mid length header so you lose a few HP. And the fit and finish is rumored to leave a bit to be desired. But the perks are that they are coated already and they are less expensive and the sound isnt as raspy as full length headers with a car that isnt cammed. I would honestly say consult youtube and listen to both and all kinds of catbacks matched with each. You will be able to make the choice that is always personal preference. I wanted SLP because the mid length header sounds better with my SLP LM1 catback. Although i will be poppin and crackin under 2500 rpm


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

04torridm6 said:


> Although i will be poppin and crackin under 2500 rpm



:agreetell me about it... i got used to it after a while.. when i complained to a friend that was ridding, he told me that he loves it and did'nt give a sh*t what anyone else thought.. i adopted that feeling


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

i got the slp exhaust with the headers and i love how it sounds


----------

